# A quick hello and some toro 2-stroke goodness



## superbuick (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi folks,

I joined here years ago, but back then there was almost no activity. I recently came back to see the site had flourished!

I live in the Boston area, and we've gotten ALOT of snow lately, which has renewed my interest in snowblowers 

I'm a two-stroke enthusiast and have a big collection of Toro equipment. My favorite piece is my Power Max 726TE which I have done some small mods to. It has had some mild porting and polishing, a governor adjustment, and a swap to the Walbro metal carburetor. Here's a video of it working earlier this week: 



 
I'm a huge fan of the toro single stage units as well.

If you check my youtube channel you'll see some other videos, as well as an in-depth tour of my collection (which includes 2 gas power shovels as well).

Anyways, just wanted to say hello to everyone!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello superbuick, welcome back to *SBF!!* thanks to you i've put the 726te on my list of toro's to purchase along with the ever elusive snow hound 25


----------



## superbuick (Oct 27, 2010)

detdrbuzzard said:


> hello superbuick, welcome back to *SBF!!* thanks to you i've put the 726te on my list of toro's to purchase along with the ever elusive snow hound 25


Thank you!

The 726TE is very hard to find - I had mine shipped from Pennsylvania to Boston in 2009 - it was a leftover new 2005 model.

Pipersville Garden Center Inc Inventory

I did just find that with a google search - might still be available. Even with freight shipping they are worth it because you can mod them and as we all know the R*Tek/Duraforce makes way more power than advertised.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome back superbuick!

heck of a hole shot on that thing!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome back to *THE* foum from the Keystone State.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome back Superbuick


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

Very nice. I too am a 2 cycle engine guy (that's why at one time I had 19 Lawnboy lawnmowers! - now I'm down to 5 ) What rpm are you running at? Seems to be throwing the snow further than similar 4 cycle models. I'd like to get my hands on a mint one of those?


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

superbuick said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The 726TE is very hard to find - I had mine shipped from Pennsylvania to Boston in 2009 - it was a leftover new 2005 model.
> 
> ...


Is this the same Duraforce engine that was used in the Commercial Lawnboy mowers? If so there's lots of new short blocks available at super low prices. With that in mind this could be the last machine you would ever have to buy. 

Is this the same Rtek engine that is in my Lawnboy 720E snowblower?

I'm traveling by Pipersville in a couple of weeks. Maybe if they still have it for sale I will drop by and have a look at it.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

Hello superbuick & a big, belated, *WELCOME ABOARD*!

Nice user name. I spent 30 yrs of my life in the factories of Buick Mtr. Div. 

I got around over the years but spent most of my time in the engine plant, 
working as a Quality Chairperson, an interesting gig..........


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for coming back and checking in with that video. You just have to love the sound of a two stroke when it settles in to work. You just might have suggested another idea for re-powering some of the old machines. I predict a run on 2 stroke short blocks.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Superbuick, welcome to the forums.

That machine has a serious set on it ! Can't say I've seen a 2 cycle 2 stage machine before!


----------



## superbuick (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome back - very kind of you all!

This is the same engine that is in most single stage Toros and Lawn Boys. I think the model on the 726te and Snow Commander (had one - not a huge fan of that - the "normal" single stages work better) has an extra boost port or two - from a few years ago I recall seeing that the short block had a different part number for those two. Worth looking into.

They respond nicely to traditional 2 stroke mods, but they are still very good snowblower motors - not peaky like a dirt bike or kart racing engine. Lots of torque, as shown.

I'd love to see people repowering with them!

What I'd like to figure out next, and I'm hoping someone can help me, is how to get a 12v source from the motor (some lawn boy mowers had an alternator) and run a snowblower light off of it!


----------

